# For Sale - Outback 26Rs Wisconsin Like New



## tp5554 (Jun 13, 2010)

Just bought another Outback today. We just found a 2006 21RS that was in exceptional condition and better meets our family needs.

So, looking to sell our 26RS TT. It's a 2002 Outback 26RS Extremely clean unit. I am VERY particular about our vehicles and "toys". It has always been stored indoors and honestly looks new. No disappointments!

Here is a list of features and options. Loaded Loaded Loaded! Rear slide queen bed, twin bunk beds in front (four bunk beds), sofa folds out and table folds down for additional sleeping, full bath and kitchen. Lots of options including: designer series interior trim, remote control and ducted Carrier A/C and Suburban furnace, rain sensing Fantastic vent fan, outdoor cook stove, outdoor shower, oven, microwave, TV, stereo w/CD, gas/electric refrigerator and water heater, blinds, Sunchaser awning, double 30gal LP tanks, chrome wheel trim, skylight, propane alarm, and acrylic/solid surface type table tops and counter surfaces.

Asking $10,900 Call 920-465-4500


----------

